# my high school needs more student techs!



## Florple (May 24, 2009)

I am the td at my highschool and lately my biggest problem with my techs is lack of interest. Over 90% of our techies have just graduated. So now i am left scrounging the lower classes for interested people and finding few. So my question is, how can i make people interested? I need ideas to pull people into our techie group. Right now we have myself and two nerds for a 700 seat theatre. I am thinking getting out some equipment people will want to play with like cameras at our weekly meetings. Any other high school techs can post what got you interested. And other tds can post what they do to attract volunteers.


----------



## PeytonJr (May 24, 2009)

This is almost exactly what my situation is too. Currently I usually just have the actors pitch in when they're not rehearsing, and sometimes the directors/sm's.
Our theatre program is often overshadowed by the jazz band (Garfield Jazz Rocks!), so people dont think of volunteering at the theatre. 
Perhaps you could have your school newspaper run an article or advertisement on the tech program.


----------



## NickJones (May 24, 2009)

Get one, and chances are you will get more, as most people hang around with likeminded people, just keep asking, sooner or later, someone will turn up, advertise the "get out of class" aspect _only_ if all else fails.
Nick


----------



## Eboy87 (May 24, 2009)

Offer pizza. Seriously.


----------



## scotty269 (May 24, 2009)

I was interested in joining my school's "stage crew" the first time I walked into our auditorium. It in a 1940's era theatre with a crappy sound and old lighting system. I like a good challenge. I recruited some of my friends (asians, the only ones who had enough free time help out) and now it's a group of 5 or so Asians, and 4 White kids (myself included). 

But seriously, free food always does the trick. Getting out of class, too.


----------



## NickJones (May 25, 2009)

We used to do training days, just pizza, and rock music. We used to set up the speakers, that was the tech part, and then crank the music, kick back and eat pizza...
Nick


----------



## Avyner1 (May 25, 2009)

so this is how I did it...put on a worthy lighting display...get some special stage blacks with names on them and offer a day of training..."anything to get out of school" like what nick said but accually do some stuff including eatting pizza =]


----------



## NJLX (May 25, 2009)

I would say that the kids who just want pizza or want to get out of class aren't the people you want. My advice would be to talk to your school's orchestra, math team, and computer programming classes, and have your actors talk to their friends, to see if you can find anybody that's interested. (speaking as a high school student)


----------



## Clifford (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like nobody knows about tech production at your school. Is tech a class at your school? Is it listed on the Course Request Form?

If it's not a class, talk to your director/teacher and see if it can become a class. It they can't make it its own period (hour), see if it can be combined with one of the drama classes. Our tech class is going to be combined with our 4th year drama class next year. For us, this was done because of budget and because the teacher wanted more control over who got into tech (most of the class sits and does nothing). I bet your administration could do something similar. This would at least get an official class started up. Then you make sure that it's on the CRF, so students can see it. Now anyone who might have been interested, but didn't know how to get into tech not only knows it exists, but can quite easily enroll.


----------



## Dynydthewanderer (May 26, 2009)

*pizza yes! Work, yes!*

I agree with one of the previous posts, that your class needs to be a class. At my school, GHS, the stage crew incorporates some of the best students, and every year about a week ago actually we look around for some of the "brighter" or rather more "dedicated" freshmen to fill our class. If you really want a good crew you have to get some motivation in so again I gotta go pizza... but not just pizza for showing up you gotta make them work! Have an application process just a simple form with a list of contacts or something make them say why they want to be in the class (or club if that doesn't quite work out). weed out the nimrods who join because of the pizza and take those people who want to work and have fun doing so. 


So advertise the pizza but make sure youre people work for it


----------



## derekleffew (May 26, 2009)

See these threads for possible ideas: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/7793-recruiting.html, and http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education/8772-theater-getting-big-finally.html.


----------



## Dionysus (May 26, 2009)

My former highschool has had a lot of problems getting techs. Unfortunately there aren't as many students to draw from like in the big city schools, which it sounds like most of you come from.
The student population is currently at around 500 students.

The drama club at this highschool is also very well known, for such a small school with little budget they really do well, with top honours for many years in the provincial highschool drama competition (the SEARS drama festival)...

After I left there was a huge lack of technicians. Several of the people who were on my crew lost interest after I left, or graduated themselves. Since then there has been a regular lack of crew members, which is getting worse and worse. New crew members tend not to manifest themselves until after the previous TD has graduated, thus they haven't had training from him (we've never had a female TD, since well before my time anyways).

The school also has a well known jazz band actually.

I've gone back several times to train the new TD and help out with productions.

What they really need is some new dedicated students in lower grades to get into the crew, enthused, so they can learn and become the TD themselves later.

Tech is a small part of the drama class, throughout the years. Not much, the only people who end up getting a real understanding of tech is the crew.

I don't know how they pull in the crew now, but I used to have a set of announcements at the beginning of the year, and had a 'sign up' in the drama room one day at lunch. Anyone could venture to the drama room, and as me questions and sign up at that lunch hour if they were interested. Made sure they knew that they'd be having to take time off of classes and once and a while we'd have pizza ordered when we were working late.

Had good kids once and a while, but too many that just didn't care to stick to it.


----------



## w3st0n21 (May 26, 2009)

If I were you I wouldnt want people who came for free food and music. I would want people who really enjoy doing this and have a pasion to learn. nothing sucks more than teaching someone something that they have no interest in and dont pay attention too. but once you have your crew training days with music and free pizza sound amazing


----------



## Mather2010 (May 26, 2009)

In my high school, a lot of the techies just left because they were seniors, but once of twice of every year we dedicate a assembly, to just showing people the wonders of tech. Also this past semester, our td made a tech class. It was a little class, but I think that we got a few people more interested in tech. It's a start.


----------



## erico3456 (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't try to much incentives like Pizza and loud music because those recruits might be pretty short lived. What I can suggest though is to put on a fun, cool looking show, whether it's after school or as a assembly where the kids can see some of the really neat things tech kids get to do. i know the reason I got involved in technical theater was because I sort of fell into a production that was extremely technically advanced for my school, and thought it would be neat to be apart of, and that show has kept me going, searching for more. Another idea would be to create a short video of some of your techs doing some fun things around the theater, (not to specific, just them doing some fun jobs) put some fun music behind it and try to get it shown in a couple of classes where you think there might be interest.


----------



## echosierra08 (May 26, 2009)

There is a lot to be done in theatre. Throw a pitch like, like to paint? Like to use power tools and build with wood? Hands on? Like sound and music? Like Lighting? 

Sadly, a lot of people don't realize what it takes to put on shows and there are more aspects to it than one might think.


----------



## tech2000 (May 28, 2009)

I used to think I needed more techs, but then some how our crew jumped to about 21 or 22 people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grommet (Jun 24, 2009)

it took a year or so for my highschool to get a good crew after everyone left.

at first i had 3 or so kids. they went away the next year.

my best recruit i snagged before he entered highschool as he was my friend's little brother.

currently the crew is Chris and his friends. they are good but it took a bit to get there with the flakes coming in and out but you can usually pull some one for a set moving job or follow spot anytime. They might not enjoy it but will stick around for the show.


----------



## Seeker160 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow i almost wish for that right now. I'm a senior and td at my local highschool right now. For this years Play "Pirates of Penzance" we had 75 kids sign up for tech out of about a 400 person school. This is with another 50+ kids wanting to be actors. My most luck with grabbing people has to be talk to the some of the kids who are gone if you can and see if they have siblings or even younger students who look up for them. 

It horrible right now that were gonna have to turn 1 in 2 of the tech kids away. But our normal crew size is 20-30 and were probably will ended just north of 35 this year. When I say crew I include the running crew for the actually show, 3-4 light people,1-2 prop people.1-2 sound people me as Td, and my stage manager and her assistant stage manager. I don't want to try to steal this thread but how big are the crews at the high-school level performances you all have dealt with . And how all out do you guys go for your performances sets and effects and all that wise.

If you can start the kids young and let them no it fun we got such a good turn out since the other students really love doing it and the new students realize how much fun it can be by the experienced kid excitement. It a good thing to start now so even with a down year this year it starts growing from here.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 26, 2010)

What we did was pick kids in eigth or ninth grade to start learning the tech in our school. We always got them from the band, which is how I got started. We built a core of techs, added one to three a year and then augmented with drama kids that weren't in the current cast.
Another source would be your vocational school or shop classes. Concentrate on the carps, electricians, manufacturing and computor classes. If you have video or flys your search coould include other classes as well.
Trying to interest the drama kids with helping when not acting will turn up the stray tech. 
Once you get interest you have to teach as much as possible, make it as fun as possible but make sure they understand how important it is to the production and how detrimental slacking at the last minute can be.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 26, 2010)

in the high school i went to, we had two classes set aside for tech, about 12 in each class. They were the builders as well as a few occasional volunteer helpers. During runs though i don't think we ever had more than 10 Technicians a show.


----------



## Theresa (Nov 26, 2010)

Ask the art teacher(s) for recommendations of talented, dedicated students that are interested in 2-D and 3-D art.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 26, 2010)

Unfortunately we never had any tech classes. We never had an adult that knew anything to teach us. Luckily I had a good practical head and natural curiousness. I taught myself a lot and then got hired at the local arena as a tech. I also joined the local community theatre. Not a great way to learn a lot but it gave me a lot of confidence.


----------



## JonasA (Aug 6, 2011)

We've never had a huge problem at my school with getting techs, but sometimes there's a bit of a struggle at the start of the year. Quite often I'll go ask the music staff "Who are some good kids who are interested in theatre and like to help out?" and take it from there. Recruiting in pairs is also a big help; grab two best friends and not only will you have twice the crew, but you know that they'll get along and it gives them a bit of extra drive.

Quite often we 'adopt' Year 7/8 students (freshmen, for those in the US) who just don't fit in anywhere - no friends, no sport, no other clubs, whatever. As a result more than half the crew are a little socially awkward at times and can sometimes be a bit of a challenge, but they love that they have somewhere they can belong and they're always the hardest workers. (You also get a bit of a warm fuzzy feeling when they pick up some confidence and social skills and get out into the 'real world' more, because you know it's thanks to you)

Currently, my problem isn't _getting _techs, it's _getting rid of_ the ones who are irresponsible/unreliable/unacceptably stupid...


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site, stop by the new member board and introduce yourself.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 7, 2011)

JonasA said:


> Currently, my problem isn't _getting _techs, it's _getting rid of_ the ones who are irresponsible/unreliable/unacceptably stupid...


 
Oh, this is the easy part. If you (will be using "you" for the department, not you specifically) have a formal policy on attendance/behavior that your technicians must abide by, then you can document the problems and limit their participation, sometimes to the point of them choosing not to want to participate. You can't outright ban them, but if you have excess technicians, then you can do auditions the same way that you do for the actors. You know that you need a certain amount of help, then that's what you go with. So sad that they didn't make the call. The difficult part will be during the build and install where definitive numbers of technicians are hard to tally. But, if they choose not to abide by the rules, and it is properly documented that they choose to not abide by those rules, then they can be prevented from the workspace. This will be part of the school's policy. Whomever is in charge of the program will be the one who will have to comply.


----------



## echnaret (Aug 8, 2011)

My high school did not have a tight-knit tech crew, as it sounds like other schools had/have. Instead, you signed up for crew during actor auditions. The director (and most likely the TD, as well) would go and select the crew from the forms they received. If you wanted, you could do both (audition and sign up for crew), and if you didn't get a part, you might just land up on crew. Yes, I suppose that might make the crew seem second-class, but I don't recall us ever being short on crew.

Set construction was a separate process (there was a sign-up form on the shop door, and we usually had adult volunteers come and help).


----------



## museav (Aug 11, 2011)

echnaret said:


> My high school did not have a tight-knit tech crew, as it sounds like other schools had/have. Instead, you signed up for crew during actor auditions. The director (and most likely the TD, as well) would go and select the crew from the forms they received. If you wanted, you could do both (audition and sign up for crew), and if you didn't get a part, you might just land up on crew. Yes, I suppose that might make the crew seem second-class, but I don't recall us ever being short on crew.


It has been some years but that was also how our high school seemed to operate. The approach was much more that of using the people already involved in theater for tech than of trying to get other students who might have some common interests involved in theater tech and there seemed to be no attempt to involve students active in classes or groups related to electronics, computers, shop, etc.


----------



## Goose (Sep 15, 2011)

Clifford said:


> (most of the class sits and does nothing)


We had this problem with our basic tech class, but in our advanced tech class everyone works. I think the best idea would be having a Tech Theater class. That is how I became a techie.


----------



## Ljdonnelly (Oct 12, 2011)

i saw somewhere that a school does a light show to music every year to draw in new people. if it is possible i would try that


----------



## Hairkid (Jan 18, 2012)

Eboy87 said:


> Offer pizza. Seriously.


^ This is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## standup (Jan 26, 2012)

This year my high school was going through the same thing. There are 7 of us (1 props, 1 props and rigging, 1 sound and rigging, 1 lights, 1 stage manager, 1 seamstress, and I kinda do everything but focus on sound) who really do tech for most of the productions. 5 of us our graduating this year so we all decided that we were going to find underclassmen to teach how to do our jobs so the legacy would continue.

You would be surprised how far facebook will get you. We invited 400 people who we thought would be interested in doing it on facebook and actually had about 85 people show up to it. We're only looking for 2 dozen or so we actually have options (yay!!). Alot of people probably would enjoy doing tech but don't have the oppurtunity to get started. We gave a quick tour of our various spaces

Another thing that really helps is our director requires all of the actors to come to a certain number of saturday work calls to build the sets. You don't always get the best carpenters but there's never a shortage of hands and things to get done (we often have the less capable people sorting screws...) You'd be surprised how much get's done on these days. It allows those of us with other jobs to focus on doing those while the set gets built.
Even with an 11 man cast and 5 people on tech we managed to build the set for our fall play in 4 weeks.


----------



## nd925a (Jan 31, 2012)

Bein g in the generation that moved out it is sad to look back and see my younger brother running stuff. Like said before ask the clubs around school my crew found a couple of people doing that. Also work on getting a teacher adviser, they teach the classes and see what students are good at. At my old High School our programming teacher would recruit kids right out of his class and basically give them A's to do Tech stuff.


----------



## SpringheelJack (Jan 31, 2012)

Eboy87 said:


> Offer pizza. Seriously.


 This is what our TD did the last time we needed a large crew, ended up with more people than could work at one time.


----------



## shiben (Jan 31, 2012)

SpringheelJack said:


> This is what our TD did the last time we needed a large crew, ended up with more people than could work at one time.


 
Free pizza... To bad you cant get good pizza in Grand Rapids...


----------



## erosing (Jan 31, 2012)

shiben said:


> Free pizza... To bad you cant get good pizza in Grand Rapids...


 
Yeah, but there's bad pizza everywhere, and what people think is good is only good to them until they've actually had good pizza. Even then there is always going to be a better pizza, you just have to find it.


----------



## SpringheelJack (Jan 31, 2012)

shiben said:


> Free pizza... To bad you cant get good pizza in Grand Rapids...


 I'm not sure you can get good pizza in Michigan. Except maybe Lansing.

All this talk of pizza is making me hungry, and there's no good pizza in grand rapids.


----------



## shiben (Feb 1, 2012)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'm not sure you can get good pizza in Michigan. Except maybe Lansing.
> 
> All this talk of pizza is making me hungry, and there's no good pizza in grand rapids.


 
The only decent place in GR is Brick Road on Wealthy Street, right near that Ghetto Wealthy Market. The only real problem with it is the bread tastes like beer.


----------



## shiben (Feb 1, 2012)

Arez said:


> Yeah, but there's bad pizza everywhere, and what people think is good is only good to them until they've actually had good pizza. Even then there is always going to be a better pizza, you just have to find it.


 
Chicago is the only place with good pizza. New York is not terrible either. Never had a pizza I liked anywhere else. Sort of like hot dogs. The only kind of Hot Dog worth getting can be found pretty exclusively in Chicago for some reason. Also I used to live in GR, the pizza situation is desperate.


----------



## zmb (Feb 1, 2012)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'm not sure you can get good pizza in Michigan. Except maybe Lansing.
> 
> All this talk of pizza is making me hungry, and there's no good pizza in grand rapids.


 
DeLuca's then? My parents are from that area and I'm there about every other year or so and it is something they always get it seems.


----------



## SpringheelJack (Feb 3, 2012)

shiben said:


> Sort of like hot dogs. The only kind of Hot Dog worth getting can be found pretty exclusively in Chicago for some reason.


It may be hard to get a good hot dog, but at least in the Midwest we don't have Bad hot dogs. I've heard horror stories of the sorts of hot dogs you get sometimes in the south and out west.
Still I prefer an Brot a hot dog when I can get one (not often round here), but I've learned to stay away from the 'store specialty' type. It's like as soon as butchers learn they can put anything in a sausage casing they go nuts, and you get things like the chicken brot (That wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either), the cheese brought (The absolute weirdest tasting thing I have ever eaten), and the stuff even I was smart enough not to try (I seem to recall a spinich broth).


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2012)

shiben said:


> The only kind of Hot Dog worth getting can be found pretty exclusively in Chicago for some reason.


 Sorry, but no.
#1
The WindMill: Gourmet Fast Food

#2 
Nathan's Famous - Welcome to Nathan's


----------



## shiben (Feb 4, 2012)

avkid said:


> Sorry, but no.
> #1
> The WindMill: Gourmet Fast Food


 
Any place that offers dogs with chilli and cheese on them is a bad dog. Also, they probably have ketchup in their stores.


----------



## katharine (Mar 20, 2012)

My high school has a similar problem with getting tech... And we get paid, so there's no need for pizza bribes. We have two theaters, one with about 3,500 seats, and another smaller theater attached. My school has almost 4,000 students. We just got an entirely new lighting system in the big theater, and we have had a number of other recent upgrades, so there are lots of shiny toys for our virtually un-supervised crew to play with. So why don't we have people? I'm both confused by this, and in dire need of a solution... 

We don't have a tech class, or a full tech director or theater manager, because they got cut a few years ago, I think they have a different budget than our actual supplies for some reason...


----------



## shiben (Mar 20, 2012)

katharine said:


> My high school has a similar problem with getting tech... And we get paid, so there's no need for pizza bribes. We have two theaters, one with about 3,500 seats, and another smaller theater attached. My school has almost 4,000 students. We just got an entirely new lighting system in the big theater, and we have had a number of other recent upgrades, so there are lots of shiny toys for our virtually un-supervised crew to play with. So why don't we have people? I'm both confused by this, and in dire need of a solution...
> 
> We don't have a tech class, or a full tech director or theater manager, because they got cut a few years ago, I think they have a different budget than our actual supplies for some reason...



Pizza bribes are still the way to get people to come hang out.


----------



## randomtangentsrme (Mar 20, 2012)

My beginning acting class had the teacher ask if anyone wanted to run the light board for the next show. That's all it took for me.


----------



## jlusardi (Mar 21, 2012)

At my school we actually have more then enough techs, but free food is always the way to go. I was talking to our director and another person yesterday and we were saying how free food (especially pizza) is just as good if not better then money.


----------



## Lambda (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm having a very hard time finding more people to do tech. This year, it ended up that all of the crew except two people (a costume/props designer and light board op) are graduating. In the past we've always had plenty of people to take over, but I can't find anyone to teach sound or rigging. Even worse, I can't even find anybody to train as a flyman for the upcoming musical. That's not a job we can just hand out to anybody. 
Sometimes, being part of a small school has the disadvantage of lack of diversity. With 700 students, if there's a 1% chance that someone will be interested, committed, and responsible, we've only got 7 people. Oh, free pizza works for stagehands, but people who I'd feel comfortable entrusting the fly system to are few and far between.


----------



## JonasA (Mar 23, 2012)

Flyman's a difficult one, because you can't put anyone on there, but can you move your desk op onto flys? They may crack the sads about not getting to do desk, but when it comes down to the line, there's a lot more danger with flys than the desk and you need the most responsible person on it. I had a similar problem to you in that several of our senior techs have recently graduated and with me leaving this year I needed to make sure there's going to be someone to replace me. The solution? *Young performers. * Juniors/Year 7's or 8's are too young to be in orchestra/symphonic band/musical cast at my school, but they desperately want to be, so I drag them into the crew. They're delighted because they get to be a part of the show in some way and you pick up kids who are very dedicated.

---

On a side note, this raises a problem we often face as high school techs: Succession planning, or lack thereof. It seems that in a lot of schools without a formal theatre tech class or something similar, often you get a lone or small group of techs who become proficient and take up a lot of responsibility, but then graduate and leave behind a vacuum which is hard to fill. What's everyone doing to ensure this doesn't happen?

I personally have picked the two students who have said they want to replace me, and while I'm always trying to up-skill everyone on the crew, I'm particularly mentoring these two and making sure they know all the ins-and-outs they need to so they can successfully keep shows on the stage well after I'm gone, and hopefully later do the same for another kid. It's a bit of a challenge for me, but they love it. People are welcome to argue that this is favoritism, but I know that many of my techs have no desire (or ability!) to lead our crew, and I'm not going to make them step up to that job if it's not the right move for them.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Apr 8, 2012)

At my school, most people come in wanting to be actors. The directors, however, make it a point that they will not cast anybody who isn't willing to learn and work on tech. They always make sure to plug how vital, important, and downright miraculous our crews are every chance they get. People in the non-tech theatre classes are encouraged to apply for crew long before they're told they should audition. After working on crew to try to work their way up, many people decide that they simply like tech work more. I think most people new to live performance tend to think of tech as the lower-class people in the production or that their work isn't as important because it doesn't have the same glory. I think getting people out of that mindset is the way to gain more interested technicians. We do about 6 productions a year and the only time we have a crew of less than 20 is when we're limited by UIL rules. As our directors never hesitate to point out, a good actor can be replaced in a heart beat. A good technician is invaluable.


----------



## milan (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello fellow TDs. I just became a TD for my alma matter! Odd being back. Anyway, I have the same issue. Lack of interest. However, our situation is a bit odd. We've split technicians into two classes Theatre Tech and Stagecraft. The former learns lighting, minor videography, and sound. Stagecraft learns construction, painting, props, and rigging.
We have not, however, created a program where a student would lead as a TD as none have had both classes yet. Nor has anyone shown that much interest. We are working with the drama teacher to make sure actors are required some tech work on the crews. So getting people will not be hard. Just reining the difficult ones in will be difficult. 
I've been thinking about generating more interest by displaying images of the student's work on shows and projects in the art gallery display or at the drama banquet. That might help as well. -Best of luck


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 17, 2012)

Positive reinforcement, especially in front of others, will likely increase the desire. So, if you praise your techs in front of the performers, then they will know that they are appreciated. If you happen to have an awards ceremony, You could mix in the awards for technicians along with the performers so that it is apparent that no one role is more important than the other.


----------



## StNic54 (Jun 12, 2012)

you want the best techs? offer class credit to the cheerleaders or danceline girls to show up and work, you'll get your technicians soon enough. Forget the pizza.


----------



## artable (Feb 22, 2015)

I am a Junior at a high school. Stage manager. Underteched. all that fun stuff.
I've started going into the two junior highs that feed into skyline and working their shows with them. The idea is that people interested in working in my theater will actually come to me once they graduate junior high. I'm also going to start a sort-of casual interest club, a place where people who are interested in being run crew can do just that.
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## de27192 (Feb 26, 2015)

How are you spreading the word? There may be people interested who don't know how to get involved.

When I was at high school I ALWAYS wanted to do technical stuff in the school productions, but I never knew how to get involved and it was never advertised. If I had known how to get involved I'd have been on it like a car bonnet.


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 1, 2015)

It is sometimes word of mouth. Promote your tech club through poster, digital media sinage, school announcements. Keep them engaged and challenged. Let them know individualy, the great qualities you see and their potential. Praise often, even when it's not perfect, or needs redoing. 

If they feel valued and needed they will keep coming back, . . with their friends. 

A balance of fun and work. Set a goal to reach, like "student tech director" "lead fly man" "stage manager". Be sure their names get in programs or print certificates.


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 1, 2015)

StNic54 said:


> you want the best techs? offer class credit to the cheerleaders or danceline girls to show up and work, you'll get your technicians soon enough. Forget the pizza.



Oh sure, you'll get the guys out, but will you get work done. At least with pizza, it's after the work.

WAIT ...AWE I broke a nail. . . . The box is over there. Just grab a new one . . . And hit it straight.


----------

